# where can i get 3g 21mbps data card in Kolkata



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2011)

i am looking for 3g 21/28 mbps data card, where can i get that in kolkata??? unlocked data card will be better, if unlocked data card is not available, then how to unlock it, can anyone give me details????

*Thanks*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 21, 2011)

check ebay.in ..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2011)

have no experience with internet buying, so its better for me to purchase directly, and there is another problem, i am from a small town near kolkata, have some doubt about delivery.... have bad experience with courier.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2011)

anyone.....???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Get this eBay India: Huawei UMG 1831 21Mbps USB 3G Modem Data Card HSUPA (item 150593255905 end time 17-May-2011 21:09:25 IST)

He's a power seller, there won't be any problem.

Otherwise if you are too uncomfortable with online purchase try finding the same stick in your locality, but I hardly think you'll be able to find it actually.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 23, 2011)

you can buy it from ebay and use a discount coupon of 5% or 10% and get the datacard for 2.5k. Just register on ebay.in and use paisapay option for payment. ebay will not pay the seller till you confirm the receipt of goods.

or else you can visit chandni area of kolkata which has various electronics shops and try there, but not sure that they will stock Huawei UMG 1831 or Vodafone K4505


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2011)

^^^ thanks, you guys know any shop in chandni where they sells such data cards???
and thanx for ebay links.....


----------

